# Galvanized metal water tank to smoker......



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Question for the experts...... 

We have a galvanized water tank at the deer lease that has not been used in years. It is about 4 feet in diameter, and about 6 feet tall. We were thinking about cutting a door on the side, a vent on top and bottom, and either piping smoke from an external source or placing a hot plate with dutch oven full of wood chips in the bottom. Question is though is the galvanized metal a concern? I know if used in a hot application, it gives off bad fumes, but we probably wouldn't get it over 200 degrees. What say the experts???


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I wouldn't even consider using galvanized anything near cooking food.
I've torch cut the stuff and can't imagine having food cooked on or near it.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not an expert by any means but if it ever does reach the right temperature it will put off fumes that can cause a respiratory irritation known as Metal Fume Fever- Effects of Overexposure: METALLIC TASTE, CHILLS, FEVER, ACHING MUSCLES, DRYNESS OF MOUTH & THROAT, HEADACHES. Now I am pretty sure just like you said you never will reach a high enough temperature while smoking, but what about when you are starting your fire? I believe it also oozes a bonding compound when heated. Your Meat could easily end up with a metal taste I wouldn’t risk it.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

Deep C 915 said:


> Not an expert by any means but if it ever does reach the right temperature it will put off fumes that can cause a respiratory irritation known as Metal Fume Fever- Effects of Overexposure: METALLIC TASTE, CHILLS, FEVER, ACHING MUSCLES, DRYNESS OF MOUTH & THROAT, HEADACHES. Now I am pretty sure just like you said you never will reach a high enough temperature while smoking, but what about when you are starting your fire? I believe it also oozes a bonding compound when heated. Your Meat could easily end up with a metal taste I wouldn


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

NO WAY !!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DANO said:


> NO WAY !!


xInfinity


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> xInfinity


plus 1

:cheers:


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

NO WAY, bud.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Commonly called "galvanize poisoning" in the construction ind. I have personally had it and it is not fun.

No,no,no and no....


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Just a thought..............How about the "Old Smokey" BBQ grills? They ahve been around forever and they are galvanized sheet metal. You know, just thinking out loud.....


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

CopanoCruisin said:


> Just a thought..............How about the "Old Smokey" BBQ grills? They ahve been around forever and they are galvanized sheet metal. You know, just thinking out loud.....


The things that make you go hmmmmmm....... never thought about that...


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Not sure but aren't the Old Smokies plated not Hot Dipped?


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just a thought..............How about the "Old Smokey" BBQ grills? They ahve been around forever and they are galvanized sheet metal. You know, just thinking out loud..... 

That was sure a good answer and a good question for the metalurgists that exist on this board as well as the guys who've experienced everything that can be experienced. I know welding galvanized is a problem but I also know a black guy for thirty years who cooked on a galvanized water heater tank and he's still living. Don't take that as an ok but check with a real expert or throw it away.

jdot


----------

